# Kingii Dragon Robot Kit



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cutest robot ever - watch the video near the bottom of the page:

http://www.scientificsonline.com/product/kingii-dragon-robot-kit


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Now that's a wish list item, too cute


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Edmund Scientific always has neat stuff, sometimes a bit pricy but this is on sale.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Just ordered one


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool Rox! 
Thanks for sharing :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^It might be something you techie boys could hack

CH, let us know how you like it. It looks like a total blast to have around.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Roxy very easy to assemble , my wife loves it. The dog is scare to death of it. And the grand kids think it's cool. I got this one and one that converts to 4 different things for my grandson.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for the update, CH! Sounds like something I should have around at work for entertaining the office dogs


----------

